# State or Federal



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

CM holes?


----------



## Wetlands1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Federal


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

osborne311 said:


> CM holes?


What's a CM hole?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm with you.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

CM holes is a spot we fish. unsure if public or not so wont share much but those that know can help answer my question.


----------



## Wetlands1 (Mar 8, 2013)

osborn311,
Its in Fed waters by about a 1/4 mile or so.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

What I just do is, for any location I'm at; if land (high water line) directly due north of that lat / lon is more than 9 NM, I consider it federal waters.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Gotcha. Didn't realize it was a spot. I thought it was a "thing". Haha


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Correct, just over the 9 mile line.


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

And of course FWC won't give tax payers the benefit of the doubt and let us fish it.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

coral bottom federal.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's in Federal. If I scope my radar out to 12 miles it's just over 9.5 miles from the beach. It really doesn't matter though, it's so overrun with triggerfish right now, you can't get a bait down to anything.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

SushiKing said:


> And of course FWC won't give tax payers the benefit of the doubt and let us fish it.


I was curious once, so back in Cobia season, I made a beeline due north to Pensacola beach and stayed on the N-S line. It's 9.6 or 9.7 nautical miles to the spot. I don't think FWC will write a ticket for it being in Federal waters, but I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes they did, not me but I know someone.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Appears to be .6 or .7 of a mile past the 9 mile limit so it's shouldn't come as a surprise to get a ticket.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Kim said:


> Appears to be .6 or .7 of a mile past the 9 mile limit so it's shouldn't come as a surprise to get a ticket.


It's like being "a little pregnant"... either you are are you are not. I know of a charter guide that fishes it every other day with no reef permit. Never been caught yet. Selective enforcement, I guess.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You can't blame a man trying to make a living. It's hard to do lately & getting harder.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

stc1993 said:


> You can't blame a man trying to make a living. It's hard to do lately & getting harder.


The fine for this would wipe out half a seasons income for 6 packer.


----------

